# Painting?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm painting my house on Saturday, and I'm going to have to put the cats in the bathroom whilst I do it (because they will get in the way and cause trouble; they're mischievous boys).

I don't think it would be a good idea to have Kashi in the same room as where I'm painting because of the fumes and all...

Should I put him in the bathroom too?
The thing is, if I put him in there I don't have a plug so I won't be able to turn his CHE on :/


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Is there another room to put him in? Or even a hallway he can just chill in?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Is there another room to put him in? Or even a hallway he can just chill in?


Well, the thing is, we're kinda painting the whole apartment >_> So there isn't really any place I can put him other than the bathroom or one of the closets.
Closets have no ventilation, so I don't think that's a good idea, and I don't think I have any outlets in them anyway 
Bathroom I think is the best choice... or do you think I should leave him at a friend's house for the day or something? @[email protected]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have a window in the bathroom? If not and you are painting the whole apartment, I'd move him out for a couple of days until the paint fumes are gone.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Do you have a window in the bathroom? If not and you are painting the whole apartment, I'd move him out for a couple of days until the paint fumes are gone.


Yes we have a window in the bathroom 
My main concern is keeping the cage warm because I don't know how long it will take to paint the rooms :/
I was going to use some hot water bottles but yeah :/


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Shae,

Run a extension cord into the bathroom to plug his CHE into and plug the other end of the extension cord into a plug out side the bathroom.

Also when your painting, put a towel up again the bottom of the bathroom door so the fumes dont go under and in.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I like PapilionRu's suggestion... I don't know about most people and especially how they compare to hedgehogs, but I'm very sensitive to smells. I can smell a teaspoon of bleach used upstairs (when I'm downstairs) within minutes and it really bothers me, as does the chlorine in the household water. Anyways, with their sensitive noses I'd isolate them from paint fumes as much as possible and air out the house as soon as you finish painting for atleast a couple days.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

You paint all the room at the same time, isn't there a way to paint one room move Kashi in there while you do the rest. If not I would second the bathroom idea. But be sure the pait is acrylic, I wouldn't use oil paint/prime with hedgies or even cat around (my hedgie where at my parent's house when I had to oil prime the bathroom)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Shae,
> 
> Run a extension cord into the bathroom to plug his CHE into and plug the other end of the extension cord into a plug out side the bathroom.
> 
> Also when your painting, put a towel up again the bottom of the bathroom door so the fumes dont go under and in.


I'll try to find an extension cord long enough for that, if I can't find one I will connect many of them together into one long one ^-^
I'm not sure it will fit under the door though? :/ I'm going to have to test that out



FiaSpice said:


> You paint all the room at the same time, isn't there a way to paint one room move Kashi in there while you do the rest. If not I would second the bathroom idea. But be sure the pait is acrylic, I wouldn't use oil paint/prime with hedgies or even cat around (my hedgie where at my parent's house when I had to oil prime the bathroom)


We're too busy to devote more than one day to painting so we're being overly ambitious and attempting to finish the entire apartment in one day... so I don't think I will have a choice other than try the bathroom thing.

We aren't using oil paint or using a primer because the walls have already been painted white prior to us moving in.

Thank you all for the suggestions/concerns/help ;D


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Plan on it taking more than a day. You will probably need two coats regardless of what colour you are putting over white, including if you repaint it white.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Plan on it taking more than a day. You will probably need two coats regardless of what colour you are putting over white, including if you repaint it white.


We have a painter friend come help us, and he had a look around the apartment and said it's a bit ambitious, but it is possible for us to do it over one day so we're hoping for the best ^-^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck in your painting endeavors, Shae! :mrgreen:


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have any nice next door neighbors that would happily watch him so you could just pop in to see him from time to time?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Butters said:


> Do you have any nice next door neighbors that would happily watch him so you could just pop in to see him from time to time?


We just moved into the building, so no >_> lol


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmmm maybe keep him near a vent so the fumes will suck out? and use an extention cable like said bfore


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If you have a carrier for him I would just keep him in that with a hot water bottle. It should be sufficient heat for during the day since he will be in bed so will not need the air to be warm. Don't worry so much about trying to move your CHE into the bathroom. With the bathroom window open (hedgehog shielded from drafts with a thick towel) and a towel under the door to block the fumes you should be fine. Hopefully the cats being in the same room won't stress him out too much. 

The only troublesome thing is that paint fumes tend to linger for a few days. You'll have to have the windows open and a fan on to air out the space during and after the painting and even then I don't know how long the paint smell will last. You probably shouldn't move him back into the painted room until the smell is gone. Unless you can keep his whole set up in the bathroom for a few days you might have to find a friend that can take him. That being said you can only do the best you can do if there is no one that can take him.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I would relocate all of the animals as an ideal option but if there is absolutely no other way then I'd go with the above mentioned. Paint fumes give a lot of people headaches, so with an animals increased sense of smell the hedgie and cats would probably be more comfortable at another place til the fumes disperse after a few days.


----------

